# felony stupidity



## certguy (Feb 1, 2011)

My partner and I were called to an apt. for a male in his early 30's c/o severe head&neck pain.Pt denies any trauma,hbd,and curiously,has his hat pulled low on his head & refuses to take it off.His buddy,also hbd,is standing off to the side looking very nervous.vitals wnl,old abrasions and small lacs that've been treated are numerous.when questioned about these,he'd give evasive  answers when a female cop entered the room,I tricked him into removing his hat and found 4 smalll,round wounds at equal distances around his head with slight bleeding.Again,he became evasive till my partner lifted a blanket in the corner covering his HALO !! He finally came clean & admitted he'd just been discharged from the trauma center after an mva he broke his neck in.He said he couldn't stand to wear it anymore and talked his drinkin buddy into taking it off! While informing him of how stupid this was,we carefully c-spined him and transported him back to the same facility.The same trauma surgeon was on duty and waiting for us at the ambulance bay.LET THE ATTITUDE ADJUSTING BEGIN!!!! The doc informed him that if he thought he was uncomfortable before,he ain't seen nothin yet.We were cringing and we weren't even the ones getting chewed out.HERE'S YOUR SIGN!!!


----------



## firetender (Feb 1, 2011)

You're not the first! I worked in a Rehab facility, one of the tops in the country and that, though not common, happened a couple times.


----------



## JJR512 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry, stupid question time: what is "hbd"?


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 2, 2011)

JJR512 said:


> Sorry, stupid question time: what is "hbd"?



Yeah, I've never heard the term either.

.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm guessing Has Been Drinking


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 2, 2011)

Yep. Has been drinking.


----------



## JJR512 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank goodness for abbreviations; they save so much time, don't they?

(I can't decide if I want to use the  smilie or the  smilie here...)


----------



## Hockey (Feb 3, 2011)

and why a felony? ........................


----------



## rwik123 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hockey said:


> and why a felony? ........................



He's making a joke... That his stupidity should be a criminal offense.. Felony stupidly as the charge haha


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm not sure about "felony", but considering you generally only see HALOs placed for unstable fractures he very easily could have put himself in the "too stupid to live" category.


----------



## Hockey (Feb 3, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> He's making a joke... That his stupidity should be a criminal offense.. Felony stupidly as the charge haha



Oh....


I have a sense of humor but...that...was...weak


----------



## rwik123 (Feb 3, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I'm not sure about "felony", but considering you generally only see HALOs placed for unstable fractures he very easily could have put himself in the "too stupid to live" category.



its a shame that natural selection isn't always effective


----------



## JJR512 (Feb 4, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> its a shame that natural selection isn't always effective



Natural selection isn't effective because it was actually so effective that we evolved to the point where we can often overcome or bypass natural selection...whether it's a good idea or not.


----------



## rwik123 (Feb 4, 2011)

JJR512 said:


> Natural selection isn't effective because it was actually so effective that we evolved to the point where we can often overcome or bypass natural selection...whether it's a good idea or not.



touché


----------



## LucidResq (Feb 5, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> its a shame that natural selection isn't always effective



EMS: fighting natural selection, one patient at a time.


----------



## certguy (Feb 5, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> EMS: fighting natural selection, one patient at a time.



That's good!! Lol


----------



## abckidsmom (Feb 6, 2011)

We used to have to tell the dispatcher a clear code whenever we cleared from the call.  They were numeric codes, and there were about 100 of them.  On of my favorite catchalls was 155:  Acute cerebral insuffiency.  A stupid attack!


----------

